# Nano /ect/rc.conf



## ServerNoob (Nov 24, 2013)

I am a new user hence the user ID of @ServerNoob.

I am working with FreeBSD and trying to get nano to pull the /ect/rc.conf file so that I can edit it. I am in the server and can see the ect directory but when I type the following `nano /ect/rc.config` the file does not appear and is blank.

I know I have a lot to learn but need any suggestions anyone can share please.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2013)

Try `# nano /etc/rc.conf`.

It is /etc and not /ect.


----------

